# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Was kann der Pathologe vorhersagen und wie sicher ist seine Diagnose?

## Günter Feick

Hallo Winfried, 

zu Deiner Antwort (siehe unten) an Herrn Dr. fs in der Rubrik Diagnose und Therapie, unter dem Dialogtitel "Was kann der Pathologe vorhersagen und wie sicher ist seine Diagnose" ? möchte ich Dir das schreiben. 

Du hast keinen Zweifel zugelassen an Deiner Kompetenz als dilettantischer Pathologe. Das mag zwar ausreichend für Dich selber sein, aber es ist nicht gut genug für alle anderen, für die Du keine Verantwortung übernehmen kannst und sollst. 

Tatsächlich hast Du jedoch oft genug Brachybeiträge gerade zu den Möglichkeiten der auf Prostatakrebs spezialisierten Pathologie hier ins Forum gesetzt, die weder für den von Dir geringeschätzten Pathologen noch für Mitleser gut und hilfreich waren. 

Es ist nicht nur sinnvoller erst zu fragen, sondern es ist auch besser, Fragen so zu stellen, daß alle richtigen Antworten möglich werden. 

Günter Feick

Zitat:
Zitat von *Urologe* 
_... von Ihnen nicht so ganz geschätzten Herrn Bonkhoff ...._
_fs_


Dem würde ich jetzt so widersprechen wollen. Ich sage nur, man muss erst mal die Frage formulieren bevor man Antworten bekommt zu Sachverhalten, zu denen man im Nachhinein die Fragestellung nicht findet.

W. W.

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Günter Feick!




> ... aber es ist nicht gut genug für alle anderen, für die Du keine Verantwortung übernehmen kannst und sollst.


... und auch nicht will!




> ... , die weder für den von Dir gering geschätzten Pathologen noch für Mitleser gut und hilfreich waren.


Da hast du einen falschen Eindruck gewonnen. Es ist überhaupt nicht so, dass ich den besagten Pathologen gering schätze.

Es gibt allerdings eine erhebliche Diskrepanz zwischen dem, was hier geäußert wird und dem was ich draußen erlebe. 

Ich habe übrigens niemals jemandem empfohlen, keine Zweitmeinung einzuholen. Auf diese Feststellung lege ich großen Wert! Ich gebe nur manchmal den Rat, dieses mit dem behandelnden Arzt zu besprechen.


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=1334



> ... Die Anzahl der jährlich tatsächlich Neudiagnostizierten soll zur Zeit bei 48000 liegen. Der PSA-Test macht es möglich. Deswegen darf aber nicht sofort bei jedem erkannten Prostatakrebs eine radikale invasive Therapie durchgeführt werden. 
> ...


Das ist die eine Seite. Auf der anderen Seite äußert Dr. Kahmann die Vermutung, dass die sog. Referenzpathologen systematisch höher stufen. Wenn man die hiesigen Beiträge verfolgt, könnte man vermuten, dass Dr. Kahmann nicht völlig falsch liegt. Wenn dem so wäre, dann wäre es eine brisante Mischung und hätte möglicherweise großflächige Übertherapie zur Folge.

Man ist hier im Forum leicht geneigt, die Urologen draußen einschließlich der Professoren an den Unikliniken als Dilettanten abzuqualifizieren. Ich halte dies nicht für sehr klug, weil wir damit Gefahr laufen, nicht mehr ernst genommen zu werden. Ganz sicher ist, dass draußen der Ruf nach dem Referenzpathologen sehr, sehr viel leiser ist.

Ich habe *hier* über mein Gespräch mit dem Assistenzarzt am Beschleuniger berichtet. Der bestreitet beispielsweise nicht, dass Tumoren unterschiedlich gut auf die Strahlentherapie ansprechen. Der sagt auch, dass man an diesem Thema in Erlangen forscht. Dennoch wollte er mit dem heutigen Kenntnisstand eine Therapieentscheidung nicht vom pathologischen Befund abhängig machen. Hier beim BPS wird immer wieder behauptet, Bonkhoff könne eine Strahlenresistenz vorhersagen. Wie sicher ist diese Vorhersage?

Dr. Kahmann betreibt im Berliner Ullsteinhaus ein ambulantes Operationszentrum für Brachytherapie. Die dortigen Operateure behaupten von sich, sie hätten die meiste Erfahrung mit der Prostata-Brachytherapie in Deutschland. Dennoch schickt, soweit ich das überblicke, Hr. Dr. Kahmann seine Patienten nicht zum Referenzpathologen. Ist er deiner Meinung nach ein Ignorant? Ich kann auch nicht erkennen, dass etwa die Gesellschaft für Radiologie eine entsprechende Empfehlung abgibt.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=230



> ...
> Für einen Laien ist schwer erkennbar, ob eine Therapie- oder Medikamenten-Empfehlung, auf die er im Netz stößt, sachlich begründet ist. Oder ob es sich um Produktwerbung handelt, die unter dem Deckmantel fachlicher Beiträge daherkommt.
> ...


Gilt das auch für die hier vielfach häufig geäußerte Empfehlung: Zweitgutachten Bonkhoff? Ich durchschaue die Interessenskonstellation hier nicht. Ganz unstrittig dürfte aber wohl sein, dass mit dem Anfertigen von pathologischen Zweitgutachten auch Geld verdient wird.

Winfried

----------


## Günter Feick

Winfried,

hast eine nicht geringe Anzahl von Faktoren angesprochen und auch Deine eigene Verunsicherung dargestellt. Mein hoffentlich einigermaßen gelingender Versuch einer methodischen Antwort ist - 

1. Nicht nur Referenzpathologen, auch alle anderen Pathologen ("Erstpathologen") müssen von Ihrer Arbeit leben können, oder sie müssen andere Verdienstmöglichkeiten erschließen.

2. Pathologen mit besonderer Kenntnis des PCa sind ganz sicher, Prof. Wernert, Prof. Bonkhoff und Prof. Helpap. Weitere Experten in dieser Kategorie sind mir nicht bekannt. Das ist allerdings keine repräsentative Aussage! 

3, Ca. 50% der Erstanalysen sind nicht in Übereinstimmung mit den Prostatatektomieergebnissen.

4. Die besonderen Kenntnisse der vorgenannten Referenzpathologen, sind nicht nur publiziert sondern auch international wertgeschätzt und können dem Patienten eine Risiken/Chancen Abwägung ermöglichen, die von anderen, nicht auf PCa spezialisierten Pathologen, so nicht angeboten werden können. 

5.  Die Arbeitsergebnisse der PCa Spezial Pathologen sind so anerkannt, daß diese auch die Fortbildung in Ihrer Fachgruppe mitverantworten und ihre Kollegen aus- und fortbilden. 

6. Zum Verhältnis der Urologen zu den Pathologen möchte ich Dir dieses schreiben - 

Der Patient des PCa behandelnde Urologe hat ein Problem, wenn der nicht einen guten Pathologen kennt. Es gibt zwar auch diese Klage - "Pathologen wissen alles - kommen aber immer zu spät". Das soll aber bei PCa eben nich zutreffen. "Konsultiere einen Spezialisten und Du weist 'ne Menge mehr", ist hier wahrscheinlich zutreffender. Das wage ich mich auch zu folgern für Herrn Dr. Kahrmann und seine Bemühung probate Patienten für die LDR Brachy zu erkennen. 

Günter Feick

----------


## RalfDm

> Das ist die eine Seite. Auf der anderen Seite äußert Dr. Kahmann die Vermutung, dass die sog. Referenzpathologen systematisch höher stufen. Wenn man die hiesigen Beiträge verfolgt, könnte man vermuten, dass Dr. Kahmann nicht völlig falsch liegt. Wenn dem so wäre, dann wäre es eine brisante Mischung und hätte möglicherweise großflächige Übertherapie zur Folge.


Hallo Winfried,

Auf der 47. Jahrestagung der Südwestdeutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie in Frankfurt/M. Anfang Mai wurde in einer Studie ausgesagt, dass nach einer Prostatektomie die Gleasonsumme gegenüber dem ursprünglichen pathologischen Befund im Mittel um einen Punkt nach oben korrigiert werden muss. Wenn ich eins und eins zusammenrechne, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Referenzpathologen jedenfalls näher an der Realität liegen.

Ralf

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Winfried,

Ralfs Hinweis zu Deinem Zitat (siehe unten) macht mich auch noch mal munter.  Deine Vermutung basierend auf Dr. Kahrmanns Vermutung ist noch schräger als Dr. Kahrmanns Vermutung.  Dr. Kahrmann hat zwei Interessen - Therapie des Patienten und das wenn möglich auch durch LDR Brachytherapie.  Die hat aber keine Zulassung für Gleason größer als 3 + 3.  

Wie sehr könnte eine Höhergradierung des Gleason Wertes durch den Referenzpathologen die Therapie per LDR Brachy stören?

Günter Feick

Zitat von *WinfriedW*
_Das ist die eine Seite. Auf der anderen Seite äußert Dr. Kahmann die Vermutung, dass die sog. Referenzpathologen systematisch höher stufen. Wenn man die hiesigen Beiträge verfolgt, könnte man vermuten, dass Dr. Kahmann nicht völlig falsch liegt. Wenn dem so wäre, dann wäre es eine brisante Mischung und hätte möglicherweise großflächige Übertherapie zur Folge.
_

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

Du junger Provokateur  :Blinzeln:  . Die Frage ist, welches Strickmuster besser ist. Jeder Körper reagiert anders - jeder Krebs ist anders. Was interessieren mich momentan Studien über Therapien von zwei oder acht Monaten längerer Lebenserwartung. Ich habe keine Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen einer Chemo. Meine vollen grauen Haare werden evtl. gar nicht ausfallen, auch die sonstigen Nebenwirkungen sind zu ertragen. Auch habe ich keine Angst, dass mir schlecht wird - mir war noch nie übel. Angst habe ich davor, dass keine Therapievorteile feststellbar wäre und meine Blut-/ Leberwerte und das Immunsystem dadurch stark beeinträchtigt werden. Meine Knochenmetastasen, die vor 18 Monaten festgestellt wurden, scheinen sich nicht zu verändern. Die Ausbreitung und der Fortschritt meiner Metastasen stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu Deiner leichten Metastasenbildung. Ich werde ein zweite DNA über eine Feinnadelbiopsie, die bei geschrumpfter Prostata (14 gr.) durch HB und Proscar und größeres und aussagekräftigeres Stanzmaterial von Prof. Böcking machen lassen. Nach dem ich eine zweite QCT-Untersuchung machen ließ, werde ich entscheiden, ob eine Chemo gemacht werden soll. Alle positiven Veränderungen vom preiswerten, sinnvollen Diagnosen verstärken das Wohlbefinden und bestätigen meine Therapien.

Ich habe nicht das Problem, dass die Streuung der Krebszellen aus der Prostata in Lymphknoten und Knochen geschieht, das liegt bei mir mit Sicherheit einige Jahre zurück. Wo ist da die Notwendigkeit schnellstens eine aggressive Therapie vorzunehmen? Bei mir hat das Löschen des Brandes im Dez. 04 / Jan. 05. statt gefunden. Seitdem ist aus dem Buschbrand ein kleines Lagerfeuer geworden. Volle Löschzüge, wie erweiterte Therapien stehen bereit. Bei Dir scheinen sie leer zu sein, hoffentlich ist auch das Feuer gelöscht. 
Vielleicht können auch andere kompetente Leidensgefährten oder Dr. fs sich zu unseren Therapien äußern. Eine Beurteilung meiner Situation wäre mir sehr willkommen.

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Günter Feick,

klar verfolgt auch Herr Dr. Kahrmann wirtschaftliche Interessen. Normalerweise sollte man vermuten, dass er an bestmöglichen Ergebnissen interessiert ist, denn würde sich etwas anderes herumsprechen, wärs nicht wirklich gut für's Folgegeschäft. Aber du hast Recht, man weiß nie wie die Leute ticken.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo HansiB,

8 Monate Überlebensvorteil ist tatsächlich nicht berauschend, insbesondere wenn man berücksichtigt, dass 19 weitere Patienten nur Nebenwirkungen hatten und keinen Vorteil. Insofern macht plantinhaltige Chemo tatsächlich nur dann Sinn, wenn man sich einigermaßen sicher ist, dass man zu den Profiteuren einer solchen Therapie zählt.

Andererseits handelte es sich um Patienten bei Progress nach Hormontherapie. Da könnte man spekulieren, dass der Brand zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt vielleicht besser einzudämmen gewesen wäre.

Auch bei Taxotere war der Überlebensvorteil in den zugrundeliegenden Studien nicht berauschend. Allerdings wurden auch da Patienten in einem sehr späten Stadium therapiert.

Lieber HansiB, wie geht's bei dir weiter? Hast du vor, die Hormonblockade irgendwann zu intermittieren?

Was unternimmst du gegen Osteoporose? Zometa, Calzium und? 

Bonkhoff hattest du nicht befragt?

Gruß WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Auf der 47. Jahrestagung der Südwestdeutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie in Frankfurt/M. Anfang Mai wurde in einer Studie ausgesagt, dass nach einer Prostatektomie die Gleasonsumme gegenüber dem ursprünglichen pathologischen Befund im Mittel um einen Punkt nach oben korrigiert werden muss. Wenn ich eins und eins zusammenrechne, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Referenzpathologen jedenfalls näher an der Realität liegen.


Dem kann und will ich nicht widersprechen. Andererseits gilt auch das, von *Prof. Dr. med. Nikolaus Becker* geschriebene: _Ein Früherkennungstest, der bei mehr als 10 % aller Männer klinisch manifest werdende Prostatakarzinome detektiert, würde also auf jeden Fall Schaden anrichten: Männer, die ansonsten niemals mit einer Prostatakrebserkrankung zu tun bekommen hätten, werden zu Krebspatienten gemacht ("Überdiagnose"), unangenehmer Diagnostik ausgesetzt und eventuell einer Therapie mit Nebenwirkungen unterzogen, die bis hin zu Impotenz, Inkontinenz oder operationsbedingter Letalität reichen (Walsh 2002)._

Da könnte am Ende schizophrenerweise heraus kommen, dass Herr Bonkhoff zwar nominal Recht hat und der damit angerichtete Schaden den Nutzen dennoch überwiegt. Darüber hinaus gibt es ein systematisches Problem, das Bonkhoff nicht nur einräumt sondern explizit anspricht: PK ist eine herdförmige Erkrankung. Bei der Biopsie ist keineswegs sichergestellt, dass die Areale mit dem höchsten Gleason Score auch wirklich getroffen werden. Die Tatsache, dass nach einer Prostatektomie die Gleasonsumme gegenüber dem ursprünglichen pathologischen Befund im Mittel um einen Punkt nach oben korrigiert werden muss, ist demnach nicht zwangsläufig dem Pathologen anzulasten.

Was man darüber hinaus wissen muss ist, dass PK ein Wachstumsmarkt ist. Es gibt durchaus Kreise, die von einem gewissen Maß an Übertherapie profitieren. Dazu mag Dr. Kahrmann in gleicher Weise wie Prof. Bonkhoff und viele andere zählen.

Es gibt in Deutschland z. Zt. jährlich 40-50tausend neu diagnostizierte Prostatakarzinome. Dabei fallen ein Vielfaches an pathologischen Befunden an. Sind es 200.000 oder gar 500.000? Wenn nur 10% davon zur Zweitbegutachtung zu Bonkhoff kommen, dann sind das immerhin 20.000 Gutachten. Wie viele Befunde macht so ein Pathologe pro Tag? Zehn? Prof. Bonkhoff macht mit Sicherheit keine 10 Befunde, denn der ist unterwegs zu allen möglichen Terminen, z. B. beim BPS. Die Frage für uns Patienten ist letztendlich nicht, wie gut ist Bonkhoff? Die Frage ist, wie gut ist sein Personal? - Alles Spekulation!

Was mir zu denken gibt ist folgendes:

Gebe ich in Google das Schlagwort Prostatakrebs ein, dann habe ich vor allen Dingen viele bezahlte Anzeigen auf meinem Bildschirm:



Da finde ich neben *Peter Weitzel* unter anderem *Dr. Kahmann*, *Prof. Bonkhoff* und auch die Broschüre des *BPS*.

Mache ich die Broschüre das BPS auf, dann stolpere ich gleich über den neuen Sponsor. Klar muss sich auch der BPS irgendwie finanzieren. Ich verstehe das sehr gut. Wichtig für uns Patienten ist, dass wir das wissen. Dr. Eichhorn hat den BPS mal mit der Stiftung Warentest in Verbindung gebracht. Davon ist der BPS weit entfernt. Ich würde ihn eher als eine Art ADAC sehen. Ja genau, das ist der Verein mit den vielen Gehhilfen im Anzeigenteil. Nicht alles, was der ADAC von sich gibt ist verkehrt, aber er muss natürlich Rücksicht nehmen auf seine Anzeigenkunden. Außerdem macht er ordentliche Gewinne.




Die private EuromedClinc firmiert vor allen Dingen in repräsentativen Gebäuden. Schlagzeilen machte sie hier in der Region wegen ihrer Insolvenz, aber es gibt ja jetzt ein neues Geschäftsmodell. Man möchte jetzt mehr auf Privatpatienten setzten. Eines ist ganz sicher: Es gibt nur wenige Kliniken, die so sehr auf einen Patientenzufluss angewiesen sind, wie dieses ums Überleben kämpfende Haus. Mein Urologe würde seine Patienten nicht dort hin empfehlen. Aber auch das darf man nicht so ernst nehmen, denn er hat offenbar persönliche Resentiments gegen Herrn Prof. Ebert und Kollegen. Ein Vorteil hat Prof. Ebert: Er kann offenbar Chemotherapie in seiner Praxis durchführen. Da sollte ich mich hin begeben, wenn ich mich mit meinem Urologen überwerfen will.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass Prof. Bonkhoff in der einen oder anderen Weise ebenfalls zum Sponsorenkreis des BPS gehört. Das heißt ausdrücklich nicht, dass Bonkhoff schlechte Arbeit leistet. Nur wir Patienten sollten es wissen.


WW

----------


## HansiB

> ...Andererseits handelte es sich um Patienten bei Progress nach Hormontherapie. Da könnte man spekulieren, dass der Brand zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt vielleicht besser einzudämmen gewesen wäre...


  In den nächsten Wochen, wenn die Blutwerte von PSA, T und CGA vorliegen und nicht gestiegen sind, werde ich die HB3 zumindest bis Ende der Wirkung von Eligard bis August weiterführen. Dann ist alles offen, evt. weiter wie bis her, wenn PSA konstant oder sogar weiter gesunken (in Absprache mit meiner Selbsthilfegruppe oder meinen Ärzten). Oder intermetiernd als Versuch nach den 20 Monaten HB.




> ...Auch bei Taxotere war der Überlebensvorteil in den zugrundeliegenden Studien nicht berauschend. Allerdings wurden auch da Patienten in einem sehr späten Stadium therapiert...


 Sollten die Werte kräftig steigen, werde ich eine DNA-Kontrolluntersuchung mit einer Feinnadelbiopsie machen lassen und dann evt. eine Chemofunktionsprüfung des neuen Stanzmaterials erwägen. Vielleicht kann das Stanzmaterial von Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff begutachtet werden. 




> ... Was unternimmst du gegen Osteoporose? Zometa, Calzium und?...


 Das ist die Preisfrage - was gibt es für sonstige Möglichkeiten? Für mein Gemüseanbau hab ich mir ein großes Hügel- und ein Hochbeet richten lassen, wenn´s Bücken irgendwann nicht mehr geht. Ich hab mich noch nicht zum Krafttrainig aufgerafft, hebe nicht zu schwer und laufe (wenigstens) mehr wie früher. Ich steige nicht mehr auf Obstbäume und versuche nicht zu fallen. Leider fehlt mir eine QCT-Untersuchung vor Beginn der HB um beurteilen zu können, wie sich die morschen, metastisierten Knochen durch die HB und die evt. Verbesserung durch den Krebszellentod in den 18 Monten verändert haben. Meine Ärzte interessieren sich dafür überhaupt nicht und wissen nicht mal, dass ich eine QCT-Osteoporose gemacht habe.

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hackthal ich hör dir trapsen! [_Prof. Hackethal verstarb an Prostatakrebs_]


Hallo Ulrich,

dieses Gerücht hält sich zwar bei manchen Leuten hartnäckig, es ist aber dennoch falsch.
*Prof. Hackethal selbst verstarb an* *Lungenkrebs*.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_Hackethal

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Ulrich und WW.

Also Folgendes: Meine Biopsie wurde im Dezember 2005 3+3 =6 befunden.

Im Januar war die Zweitmeinung ohne Biopsie aber mit Ultraschall und Fingertastung des Urologen Stadium T3a mit Fragezeichen?????

Die dritte Meinung wieder vom Urologen mit Ultraschall und Fingertastung
Ergebnis: Kein Tumor zu erkennen, keine Knoten, ein T3a Stadium unmöglich!!!!!!!!!!

Ja was ist denndas!!!!!!!!!

AUCH EINE FATA MORGANA?????????????

GRUSS
UWE

----------


## WinfriedW

> Sag bloß, mein diagnostizierter Prostatakrebs ist nichts weitcer als eine Fata Morgana und alle, die an meiner Therapie beteiligt sind, inklusive Selbsthifegruppen sind lediglich daran interessiert, so viel Kohle wie möglich zu machen?


Das habe ich ja so nicht gesagt. Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass jährlich in Deutschland > 10.000 Männer an PK sterben und gerade ich werde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in nicht zu ferner Zukunft in diese Statistik eingehen. Dennoch befinden wir uns in einem Dilemma. Dazu habe ich mich *hier* schon einmal geäußert.

Mit "verbesserten" Vorsorgeprogrammen werden wir bald in der Lage sein, jedem 2. Mann über 50 ein Prostatkarzinom zu diagnostizieren. Was schlägst du vor? Wie sollen wir mit denen umgehen? Gnadenlos alle in radikale Therapien stecken?

Grup Winfried

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Winfried und alle die in diesem Diskussionsfaden noch durchhalten,

Winfried, Du vermutest viel, nicht ebenso viel hast Du ausreichend nachgelesen und noch viel weniger berücksichtigst Du diese Tatsachen. Selbst wenn man davon ausgehen mag, daß Deine Schnellschüsse wenig Schaden anrichten können, weil sie daneben gehen. Das ständige "Geballere" hinterlässt doch zumindest Unbehagen. Ich frage Dich, warum beschränktst Du Dich nicht auf die Fakten? Auch wenn`s dann weniger zu schreiben gibt, würdest Du damit mehr helfen können. 

Konkret möchte ich nur kurz auf Deine PSA Betrachtung unter Einbeziehung eines aus dem Zusammenhang genommenen Zitates von Prof. Becker eingehen. Es gibt keinen Zweifel in den urologischen Fachgesellschaften über den hinreichenden Nutzen des PSA Testes in Verbindung mit weiteren Untersuchungstechniken. Auch die "verschärfte Anwendung" das PSA Tests, das PSA screening wäre ein Fortschritt. Das ist erkennbar am Beispiel der screening Studie des Bundeslandes Tirol. Dort sank die PCa bedingte Sterberate um 55% im Vergleich zu den andern Bundesländern, in denen kein PSA screening durchgeführt wurde. 

Etwas gründlicheres Nachlesen, ein bißchen mehr Respekt vor Menschen und Instituionen, besonders wenn diese Dir persönlich gar nicht bekannt sind, würden gehaltvollere Dialoge ermöglichen. 

Günter Feick

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Günther,

ich gebe dir insofern Recht, als dass ich die Intension von Winfried augenblicklich selbst nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.

Allerdings muss ich einräumen, dass das PSA-Screening zwei Seiten hat und man nicht alles nur schwarz oder weiss sehen sollte.
Der PSA-Test ist hinsichtlich seiner Sensivität und Spezifität einiger Kritik ausgesetzt, die nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.

Einer positiven Studie aus Tirol stehen ein Vielfaches an Studien mit anderen Ergebnissen gegenüber und die größte, die über den Nutzen europaweit Aufschluss geben wird, soll erst ca. 2008 erwartet werden.
Wenn beinahe 50% aller Männer zwischen ihrem 50. und 80. Lebensjahr potentielle PK-Anwärter sind, dann ist das beängstigend, denn nicht jeder PK muss aggressiv behandelt werden - wie auch auf der AUA festgestellt wurde.

Kein anderer Krebsmarker, der eigentlich zur Verlaufskontrolle herangezogen wird, kommt bisher praktisch als "Früherkennungsmarker" bei Krebserkrankungen in Betracht. Ich sehe darin erhebliche Risiken einer Überdiagnostik und Übertherapie. Eine Ausnahme bilden u.U. die Männer, in deren Familien erblicher Vorbelastungen bekannt sind.

Außerdem sollten solcher Früherkennungsmaßnahmen in zertifizierten Zentren erfolgen und nicht beim Hausarzt um die Ecke, der über keine detaillierten Kenntnisse verfügt.

Die Behandlungsmethoden wurden bisher ebenfalls zu selten in aussagefähigen Untersuchungen statistisch ausgewertet, so dass es noch zu früh ist, einfach festzustellen: Frühzeitige Behandlungen verlängern in jedem Fall das Überleben der Betroffenen.

Wie eine "Vorsorge" im wörtlichen Sinne aussehen könnte, wird leider viel zu wenig wissenschaftlich untersucht.

Hier ein paar Links:
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/docs/200.../prostatakrebs
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/nachrichten/id/28422/
http://www.ard.de/-/id=411548/proper...wsof/index.pdf
http://www.tumorzentrum-bonn.de/pdf/...berpenning.pdf
http://ppfi.de/buchbesp/weymayer03.htm
http://www.roche.com/pages/downloads...enzberg04d.pdf

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Mein Urologe würde seine Patienten nicht dort hin empfehlen. Aber auch das darf man nicht so ernst nehmen, denn er hat offenbar persönliche Resentiments gegen Herrn Prof. Ebert und Kollegen. Ein Vorteil hat Prof. Ebert: Er kann offenbar Chemotherapie in seiner Praxis durchführen. Da sollte ich mich hin begeben, wenn ich mich mit meinem Urologen überwerfen will.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

ich verstehe bei deinem derzeitigen Konzept eigentlich nicht, warum das nicht von einem Arzt, dem du am meisten vertraust, delegiert wird.
Als du in Nürnberg operiert wurdest, dachte ich, der Prof. Kühn wäre nicht nur der Meinung, du sollst dich von ihm operieren lassen, sondern du solltest dich auch weiterhin von ihm "mitbehandelt lassen".
Ist er denn gar nicht "onkologisch" an deinem Fall interessiert?
Die Taxotere Therapie bekamst du neo-adjuvant schließlich auch bei ihm im KH, oder?
Warum sprichst du nicht ein ernstes Wörtchen mit ihm darüber und erzählst ihm offen und ehrlich, welche Zweifel dich bewegen, weil du Angst hast, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt evt. etwas zu versäumen?!

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Carola-Elke,

bitte nenne die Studien, an welche Du denkst im Zusammenhang mit dem  Einfluss der PSA Messungen auf die frühe Erkennung des PCa und auf die konsequente Verringerung der Mortalitätsrate.  

Gruß

Günter Feick

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> ich verstehe bei deinem derzeitigen Konzept eigentlich nicht, warum das nicht von einem Arzt, dem du am meisten vertraust, delegiert wird.
> Als du in Nürnberg operiert wurdest, dachte ich, der Prof. Kühn wäre nicht nur der Meinung, du sollst dich von ihm operieren lassen, sondern du solltest dich auch weiterhin von ihm "mitbehandelt lassen". 
> Ist er denn gar nicht "onkologisch" an deinem Fall interessiert?
> Die Taxotere Therapie bekamst du neo-adjuvant schließlich auch bei ihm im KH, oder?
> Warum sprichst du nicht ein ernstes Wörtchen mit ihm darüber und erzählst ihm offen und ehrlich, welche Zweifel dich bewegen, weil du Angst hast, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt evt. etwas zu versäumen?!
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> ...


Daran kann man deutlich sehen, dass du wenig Erfahrung mit dem Alltagsgeschäft in diesem Medizinbetrieb hast.

Kühn kann mich ambulant nicht abrechnen.  Mein Urologe, sein Praxispartner, Kühn und sein Oberarzt unterhalten sich offenbar schon über meinen Fall. Diese Gespräche kann ich nicht steuern und sind eher zufällig, insbesondere bin ich nicht dabei. Darüber hinaus hat Kühn 200 andere Fälle.

Ich bin der absolute Ausnahmepatient. Glaube du nicht, dass Kühn langjährige Erfahrung mit Taxotere hat. Der weiß schon, was auf den Kongressen geredet wird. Viel mehr auch nicht.

Die Onkologen, mit denen ich in der Region gesprochen habe, würden überhaupt nichts tun, außer Hormonblockade.

Ich will mich jetzt nicht breit über Prof. Ebert auslassen, aber so viel weiß ich, dass auch Ebert mir nicht zur OP geraten hätte. Der hätte es ebenfalls bei Hormonblockade belassen plus evtl. Taxotere. Daher weiß ich, dass Ebert in seiner Praxis Taxotere geben kann. Glaube du nicht, dass Ebert langjährige Erfahrung mit Taxotere hat.

Kühn und Heidenreich würden beim jetzigen PSA keine weitere Chemo machen. Andererseits hat Heidenreich mal 4-6 Zyklen vorgeschlagen. Ich erlebe darüber hinaus, dass sowohl Kühn als auch Heidenreich ihre Meinung ab und an überarbeiten. Das finde ich prima!

Du hast es gelesen, Urologe fs vertritt eine andere Position. Der würde den PSA-Wert wirklich auf Null drücken wollen.

Ich bin mir, bei den Ratschlägen, die ich erhalte auch nicht sicher, ob es nicht teilweise auch ums Geld geht. 

Wie gehe ich nun damit um. Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich nicht nur theoretisieren, ich muss handeln und alle Konsequenzen meines Handelns selbst tragen.

Ich bemühe mich zur Zeit um einen Termin hier: http://www.mriu.de/tumorboard.html

WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Carola-Elke,
> 
> bitte nenne die Studien, an welche Du denkst im Zusammenhang mit dem Einfluss der PSA Messungen auf die frühe Erkennung des PCa und auf die konsequente Verringerung der Mortalitätsrate. 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Günter Feick


Hallo Günther,

in meinen Links oben sind bereits Hinweise auf diese Studie enthalten und hier wurde das Thema 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=221 
schon einmal ausführlicher behandelt.
(*"European Randomized study of Screening for Prostate Cancer"*
http://www.erspc.org/
http://www.erspc.org/ERSPC_FAQ.pdf)

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Daran kann man deutlich sehen, dass du wenig Erfahrung mit dem Alltagsgeschäft in diesem Medizinbetrieb hast.
> 
> WW


Lieber Winfried,

mit deinen vorschnellen Schlussfolgerungen liegst du in diesem Fall leider völlig daneben.




> Kühn und Heidenreich würden beim jetzigen PSA keine weitere Chemo machen. Andererseits hat Heidenreich mal 4-6 Zyklen vorgeschlagen. Ich erlebe darüber hinaus, dass sowohl Kühn als auch Heidenreich ihre Meinung ab und an überarbeiten. Das finde ich prima!


Na gut, aber wie sieht deren konkrete Begründung für ihre neuerliche Meinungsänderung aus?

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... mit deinen vorschnellen Schlussfolgerungen liegst du in diesem Fall leider völlig daneben.


Es ist jedenfalls so, dass ich bei Kühn nicht in ambulanter Behandlung bin und mich dort auch nicht in ambulante Behandlung begeben kann. Wer sich diese System ausgedacht hat, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls ist es so und es gilt für alle Kassenpatienten.





> Na gut, aber wie sieht deren konkrete Begründung für ihre neuerliche Meinungsänderung aus?


Es ist wohl so, wie es *Urologe fs* geschrieben hat, wirkliches Wissen zu diesem Thema gibt es nicht.

Die Antwort, die ich erhalte, lautet: "Das würde ich mir für später aufheben". Wann ist später?

Ich halte Kühn für einen guten Chirurgen. Die Pflege im Martha Maria ist auch in Ordnung. Das Patientengespräch ist Kühns Stärke nicht.

Eine Frage, die mich jetzt nicht wirklich dringend umtreibt, ist: Wie lange sollte ich die antiandrogene Therpie fortführen?

Da gehen Meinungen zwischen Kühn und seinem Oberarzt auseinander. Der Oberarzt sagt: "Na ja, vielleicht ein Jahr noch". Kühn würde die antiandrogene Therpie noch wenigstens die nächsten drei Jahre fortführen. Mein Einwand dazu war: "Und was ist, wenn in der Zwischenzeit der PSA-Wert steigt"? Kühn: "Wenn Sie Pech haben, dann fällt der Himmel runter".

Damit kann ich mit Verlaub nicht viel anfangen.

Auch zu diesem Thema gibt es vermutlich kein wirkliches Wissen. Wenn ich die antiandrogene Therpie noch 3 Jahre fortführe, dann wird mein Testosteron vermutlich nie mehr ansteigen. Wenn ich die antiandrogene Therpie absetze, könnte es mir passieren, dass das PSA steil ansteigt. Das würde ich vielleicht auch nicht wollen. Also schiebe ich diese Entscheidung noch etwas vor mir her und schaue mir in der Zwischenzeit mein PSA an.

Ein Problem, das ich sehe, ist auch, dass so ein Krankenhausarzt seine Patienten aus den Augen verliert. Der wird bei den allermeisten nicht wissen, wie es ihnen weiter ergangen ist.

WW

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Carola-Elke,

mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich versuchen den Wert eines screening Programmes gegen PCa, einschließlich des PSA Testes darzustellen, gemäß den Informationen, welche mir zur Verfügung stehen. Bevor ich hiermit fortfahre, möchte ich Dir schreiben, daß ich die Logik der von Dir angeführten Studie von der Yale Universität nicht erkennen kann. Eventuell liegt es an der Kurzform der Darstellung die mir verfügbar ist. Vorstellbar ist jedoch auch diese Möglichkeit - wenn vergleichbare Patientenzahlen eine vergleichbare Anzahl von PSA Tests erhielten und alle zu spät zur Untersuchung kamen, wird man keinen Unterschied in der Sterblichkeitsrate finden, egal wie oft zu spät untersucht wurde. 

1. Der Kurztext der Yale Studie -
Das Datenmaterial der Studie stammt aus den Krankenakten von 71661 US-Veteranen, die zwischen 1991 und 1995 an einer von zehn Kliniken in Neuengland behandelt worden waren: 501 Männer (> 50 Jahre) hatten ein Prostatakarzinom entwickelt und waren im Zeitraum von 1991-1999 verstorben. Diesen Patienten wurde eine gleich große Gruppe von Veteranen gegenübergestellt, die ebenfalls an einem Prostatakarzinom erkrankt waren und die gleiche Behandlung erhalten hatten, aber noch am Leben waren. Concato und seine Kollegen hatten antizipiert, dass bei den verstorbenen Patienten weniger PSA-Screenings oder digitale rektale Untersuchungen gemacht worden wären. Dennoch waren die Screeningraten in beiden Studiengruppen gleich groß 

2. Eine Studie von Labrie et al., dargestellt in einem Aufsatz, übersetzt von Jürg van Wijnkoop, Sabine Leßmöllmann-Putzer und Dr. med. Marcus Putzer; Layout: Ralf-Rainer Damm, dokumentierte Ergebnisse, die mich überzeugt haben vom Prinzip der frühzeitigen Diagnose und damit der Vorsorgeuntersuchung. Diese Studie erbrachte diese Ergebnisse - 

Auszug aus dem Aufsatz von Labrie et. al -
"Ungeachtet der signifikanten therapeutischen Fortschritte beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs steht fest, dass seine Behandlung im klinisch lokalisierten Stadium die einzige Möglichkeit bietet, um eine deutliche Reduktion der Todesfälle wegen Prostatakrebs zu erreichen. In Berücksichtigung dieser Tatsache haben wir 1988 in der Region Quebec Programme für Vorsorgeuntersuchungen in die Wege geleitet, um den Einfluss einer frühzeitigen Diagnose und einer Therapie im Stadium der lokalisierten Erkrankung auf die Überlebenszeit zu ermitteln. Dank der Teilnahme von Männern aus der Region Quebec im Alter zwischen 45 und 80 Jahren konnten wir die weltweit erste prospektiv- randomiserte Studie zu dieser Frage realisieren. Von November 1988 bis Dezember 1999 wurden 7.348 Männer einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung im Klinikzentrum der Universität Laval (CHUL) unterzogen, welche die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes (PSA: prostataspezifisches Antigen) und eine digitalrektale Untersuchung umfasste. Ab 1993 wurden nur noch die PSA-Werte ermittelt. Wir haben festgestellt, dass vor 1993 ungefähr 5.000 digital-rektale Untersuchungen erforderlich waren, um einen einzigen Fall von Prostatakrebs festzustellen, solange der PSA-Wert unter 3 ng/ml lag. In der Zeit vom 15. November 1988 bis zum 31. Dezember 1999 sank in der Gruppe von Männern, die in die Studie des CHUL einbezogen waren, die Zahl der Todesfälle als Folge von Prostatakrebs um 64 % (das bedeutet zweidrittel weniger Todesfälle) im Vergleich zur Kontrollgruppe der Männer, die nicht an der Vorsorgeuntersuchung des CHUL beteiligt waren. Dieses Resultat belegt die Wirksamkeit der Vorsorgeuntersuchung und der frühzeitigen Behandlung. Es ist wichtig, klarzustellen, dass in der Gruppe der Männer, die sich der Vorsorgeuntersuchung unterzogen, nur 10 Todesfälle als Folge von Prostatakrebs eintraten im Vergleich zu der dreifach höheren Zahl in der Kontrollgruppe. Die 13-jährige Studie mit mehr als 60.000 Arztbesuchen im CHUL pro Jahr erbrachte folgende Tatsachen: Die jährliche Vorsorgeuntersuchung zur Bestimmung der PSA-Werte führt dazu, 99 % der Prostataerkrankungen in einem frühen Stadium festzustellen. 

3. Die European Randomized Study of Screening for Prostate Cancer (ERSPC) ist zwar noch nicht abgeschlossen, aber die Ergebnisse der Studie in Tirol (Senkung der PCa spezifischen Todesrate um 55%) geben berechtigten Anlaß, daß diese Hoffnung der Verantwortlichen der ERSPC Studie Realität werden -

Zitat: "Die große Hoffnung der Investigatoren ist, daß frühe Diagnose allen gefährdeten Männern geboten werden kann, um Ihr Leiden und das Risiko eines PCa geschuldeten Todes zu mindern".

4. Zum Schluß meiner Gedanken zur frühen Diagnose und PSA screening, noch diese Auszüge einer Korrespondenz zwischen Dr. Strum und Jim Waldenfels zu Deiner Kenntnis -

Jim: "PSA screening und DRE jährlich ab 35 für Hochrisiko Patienten und für andere Männer ab 40 Jahren ist notwendig, um den PCa frühest zu entdecken und ein PSA Histogramm zu erstellen".

Dr. Strum: "Unbedingt. Ich könnte es nicht besser sagen. Das ist einfach, schafft Klarheit und kann so dargestellt werden, daß jeder Lesende und Denkende dieses schlichte Prinzip verstehen kann - eine frühe Diagnose des PCa ist kein Auftrag zur sofortigen Behandlung mit Op. Radiotherapie, Cryo oder HIFU. Es ist einfach die Identifizierung des Problems PCa, während es noch auf die Prostata beschränkt ist. So kann man das Tempo der Ausbreitung erkennen und unter Berücksichtigung der Art des jeweiligen PCa und der Lebensvorstellungen des Patienten, kann der Arzt dann guten, richtigen Rat geben".

Am Ende dieses Beitrages möchte ich Dich fragen, wie Du das Mammographie screening einschätzt und wie Du es zum PSA screening vergleichst?

Gruß

Günter Feick

----------


## WinfriedW

Lieber Günter Feick,

ich will jetzt nicht so weit gehen wie du und dir Schnellschüsse bescheinigen. Ich glaube, dass du dich sehr eingehend mit der Thematik befasst hast.

Andererseits ist Prof. Dr. med. Nikolaus Becker vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum nicht irgendjemand, sondern Profi auf dem Gebiet. Interessanterweise zitiert er die gleichen Studien (Quebec, Tirol) wie du. Er äußert sich auch zum Mammographie screening und den Unterschied zum PSA-Screenig.

Wenn du meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu hören willst. Ich vermute schon, dass man durch ein umfassendes Screenig-Programm die PK-Mortalität senken könnte. Solange wir aber nicht einigermaßen sicher wissen, welche Patienten einer Therapie bedürfen, könnte der Preis dafür sehr hoch sein.

Ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehen kann ich übrigens den Vorwurf, ich habe Prof. Dr. med. Nikolaus Becker _"aus dem Zusammenhang genommenen"_ zitiert. *Mein obiger Beitrag* enthält den Link auf den vollständigen Text.



WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Carola-Elke,
> 
> Am Ende dieses Beitrages möchte ich Dich fragen, wie Du das Mammographie screening einschätzt und wie Du es zum PSA screening vergleichst?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Günter Feick


Hallo Günther,

bevor man sich über den Nutzen eines PK- oder BK-Screenings unterhält, sollte man den Begriff des "Screening" erst einmal der Definition nach klären.
Lt. Pschyrembel handelt es sich beim Screening um " einen zeit - und kostengünstigen Suchtest; als epidemiol. Untersuchungsmethode insbesondere zur Erfassung eines klinisch symptomlosen oder prämorbiden Krankheitsstadiums, z.B. Reihenuntersuchungen auf Lungen-TB, Diabetes."

Für mich bedeutet ein einmaliger gemessener Wert oder ein Abbild des momentanen Ist-Zustandes etwas anderes als das Erstellen eines PSA-Histogramms für Risikopatienten, wie Jim Waldenfels es in deinem Beitrag ausführt. Dem würde ich zustimmen, weil man sich auf diesem Weg insgesamt im Vorfeld mit der Krankheit gewissenhaft auseinandersetzen muss - einer wahllosen massenhaften Reihenuntersuchung aller Männer oder Frauen > 40/45 eher nicht. Schon gar nicht, wenn die nötige Aufklärung über die Folgen eines positiven Ergebnisses vor der eigentlichen Untersuchung vernachlässigt wird. Ebenfalls nicht, wenn man eine kurative Therapie medizinisch nicht garantieren kann.

Zum Mammographie-Screening habe ich kein positives Verhältnis, zumal der Nutzen zweifelhaft ist und von mehreren Faktoren beeinflusst wird, die sowohl technischer als auch menschlicher Natur sind. Die Interpretation des Mammographiebefundes sollte sehr geübten Medizinern vorbehalten werden, am besten jenen, die in spezialisierten Zentren arbeiten. Die Brustkrebserkrankung wird in in ihrer ganzen ungetrübten Konsequenz auch durch eine Früherkennung nicht für jede Frau erfolgreich behandelbar, denn derzeit rechnet man bei einem Anteil von 75% aller Diagnosen im Verlauf der Erkrankung mit Knochenmetastasen. Die Medizin hat in den vergangenen 20 Jahren keine allzu großen Fortschritte in der kurativen Therapie erzielt.

Insofern ähnelt sich die Situation der Betroffenen beider Krebserkrankungen stark. Es bleibt eine individuelle Entscheidung eines jeden, ob er im Falle eines Screenings auch daran teilnehmen möchte, denn er muss auch danach stark genug sein, mit der eventuellen Diagnose eigenverantwortlich umzugehen. Was in beiden Fällen fehlt sind Vorsorgeprogramme, für die leider gar keine Daten vorliegen.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

http://www.chemie.uni-hamburg.de/igt.../Radiologe.pdf
Hier ein interessanter Artikel zur Mammographie-Screening Diskussion:

"*Darstellung eines möglichen Nutzens durch Mammographiescreening*

*Ein möglicher Nutzen des Mammographiescreenings*
wird üblicherweise ohne Angaben der jeweiligen Referenzpopulationen mitgeteilt (sog.Marketingzahlen), z. B. 3500 Todesfälle könnten pro Jahr in Deutschland verhindert werden oder Mammographiescreening vermindert die Brustkrebssterblichkeit um 2030%.
Diese Art der Darstellung führt zu einer irrealen Überschätzung eines möglichen Nutzens des Mammographiescreenings.
In einer Schweizer Umfrage meinten mehr als 40% der Frauen, dass durch Screening von 1000 50-jährigen Frauen über 10 Jahre 80100 Brustkrebstodesfälle verhindert werden könnten, tatsächlich sind es wahrscheinlich 0 [29] oder höchstens 3 Fälle [6].

Die korrekte Referenzpopulation zur Darstellung eines möglichen Nutzens von Mammographiescreening sind die Frauen, die gescreent werden sollen.
Legt man eine häufig zitierte übersichtsmäßige Auswertung aller 4 schwedischen randomisiert-kontrollierten Studien zugrunde [27], stellt sich ein möglicher Nutzen des Screenings wie folgt dar (Tabelle 1):
Durch Mammographiescreening über 10 Jahre hat von 1000 Frauen eine Frau insofern einen Nutzen, als sie in dieser Zeit nicht an Brustkrebs stirbt.
Soll die Forderung des General Medical Councils nach Mitteilung auch des sog.natürlichen Verlaufs berücksichtigt werden [10],müssten die Ergebnisse folgendermaßen dargestellt werden:
Ohne Mammographiescreening sterben in einem Zeitraum von 10 Jahren 4 von 1000 Frauen an Brustkrebs.
Mit Mammographiescreening sterben in einem Zeitraum von 10 Jahren 3 von 1000 Frauen an Brustkrebs.
Unter Betonung der Frauen, die keinen Nutzen vom Mammographiescreening haben, könnten dieselben Ergebnisse auch folgendermaßen dargestellt werden:
Ohne Mammographiescreening sterben in einem Zeitraum von 10 Jahren 996 von 1000 Frauen nicht an Brustkrebs.
Mit Mammographiescreening sterben in einem Zeitraum von 10 Jahren 997 von 1000 Frauen nicht an Brustkrebs.
Ganz unüblicherweise, jedoch völlig richtig,könnte man dies auch in Relativprozent kommunizieren:
Durch Mammographiescreening nimmt der Anteil der Frauen, die nicht an Brustkrebs sterben, um 0,07% (7 Zehntausendstel) zu
Auch folgende Darstellung ist unüblich:
Von 1000 Frauen mit Mammographiescreening über 10 Jahre haben 999 Frauen keinen Nutzen, da sie auch ohne Mammographiescreening nicht an
Brustkrebs gestorben wären (996 Frauen) oder weil sie trotzdem an Brustkrebs sterben (3 Frauen).
In einer Untersuchung von Matter-Walstra u. Hoffrage mit ausgewählten Frauen aus der Schweiz sank die Bereitschaft, am Mammographiescreening
teilzunehmen, von ca. 70% auf ca. 10%, nachdem zusätzlich zur Angabe der Brustkrebsmortalität (4 von 1000 Frauen sterben in 10 Jahren an Brustkrebs) die number needed to screen mitgeteilt wurde (Anzahl der Frauen, die über 10 Jahre am Screening teilnehmen müssten, damit in dieser Zeit eine Frau zusätzlich nicht an Brustkrebs stirbt) [20].

*Unsicherheit der Ergebnisse*
In einer Anfang 2000 im Lancet publizierten Neubewertung der Mammographiestudien kamen Gotzsche u. Olsen zu dem Schluss, dass wegen erheblicher qualitativer Mängel der Untersuchungen ein Nutzen des Mammographiescreenings nicht nachweisbar und unwahrscheinlich ist [12]. 
In einem aktuellen Cochrance-Review [30] und einer erweiterten Analyse zu den unerwünschten Folgen des Screenings [28, 29] haben Olsen u.Gotzsche ihre früheren Behauptungen weiter wissenschaftlich belegt. 
Demnach gibt es keinen Nutzen des Screenings, unerwünschte Wirkungen wären jedoch sicher. Den Frauen muss offengelegt werden, dass
es unter den Experten einen Streit um den Nutzen des Mammographiescreenings gibt [21].
Darstellung des Risikos, an Brustkrebs zu erkranken und zu versterben
Üblicherweise ist zu lesen:Jede 10.Frau trifft es. 
Diese Art der Darstellung hat eine massive Überschätzung des Erkrankungsrisikos zur Folge.
Tatsächlich gilt jede 10. Frau trifft es nur für jene Frauen, die das 80. Lebensjahr erreichen.
Für Frauen, die gerade das 50. Lebensjahr erreicht haben und bisher keine Brustkrebsdiagnose hatten, gilt, dass bei ca. einer von 40 in den nächsten
10 Jahren Brustkrebs diagnostiziert wird, und eine von 122 Frauen stirbt in dieser Zeit an Brustkrebs (Tabelle 2).
Auch die Unterlassung einer vergleichenden Darstellung des Risikos, an Brustkrebs oder an anderen Todesursachen zu versterben, hat Auswirkungen auf den Entscheidungsprozess [20].
Für Frauen im Alter zwischen 50 und 60 Jahren gilt, dass pro 1000 Frauen über den Zeitraum der nächsten 10 Jahre etwa 8 an Brustkrebs versterben (einschließlich von Frauen, die im Alter unter 50 Jahren an Brustkrebs erkrankt waren), und ca. 72 versterben an anderen Todesursachen (s.Tabelle5).
Insgesamt ist nur für 34 von jeweils 100 Frauen die Todesursache Brustkrebs, 9697 von jeweils 100 Frauen sterben an anderen Todesursachen (Tabelle 2).

*Früherkennung ist keine Vorsorge*
Der Trugschluss, Früherkennung wäre Vorsorge,ist in der Bevölkerung weit verbreitet und wird zu Marketingzwecken missbraucht. 
So wird in der Presse beim Mammographiescreening üblicherweise von Vorsorge gesprochen (Beispiele: Der Skandal um die Vorsorge, Stern 50/2001;
Bessere Vorsorge gefordert, TAZ 18. Okt. 2001; Wie viel Brustkrebs-Vorsorge ist vernünftig? FAZ 28. Okt. 2001). 
Nach einer Schweizer Umfrage denken 80% der Frauen, dass sie durch Teilnahme am Mammographiescreening Brustkrebs verhindern oder das Risiko, daran zu erkranken, vermindern können [6]. 
Beunruhigender Weise lag der Anteil an falschen Antworten gerade in jenem Teil der zum Mammographiescreening
durchgeführt worden war, tendenziell noch höher als in der übrigen Schweiz [6].
Früherkennung ist nicht zwangsläufig besser als Späterkennung Früherkennung von Brustkrebs hat nur dann einen Vorteil, wenn die Behandlung in einem früheren Stadium Tod durch Brustkrebs verhindern kann [25, 33]. 
Es gibt Faktoren, die fälschlicherweise diesen Eindruck vermitteln können, selbst wenn therapeutische Maßnahmen in einem früheren Stadium von Brustkrebs nicht wirksamer wären als in einem späteren:
◗ Der Diagnosezeitpunkt wird vorverlegt, dadurch wird die Zeitspanne, mit der die Frau mit der Diagnose Brustkrebs lebt, verlängert.
◗ Langsam wachsende Tumoren werden beim Screening eher entdeckt als die bösartigeren rasch wachsenden Tumoren.
Aus diesem Grund kann die Wirksamkeit eines Mammographiescreeningprogramms nur durch randomisiert-kontrollierte Studien belegt werden. 
Auch jegliche kausale Interpretation von Brustkrebsmortalitätsstatistiken, insbesondere von Subgruppen von Frauen, z.B. jenen, die am Screening teilnehmen, ist aus diesem Grund wissenschaftlich unseriös.

*Beruhigung und Beunruhigung durch Mammographiescreening*
Das kürzlich gestartete Wiener Mammographiescreeningprogramm wirbt mit dem Slogan Brustkrebsvorsorge: Die Klügere sieht nach  Mammographie beruhigt.
Dies ist eine Irreführung. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Frau zwischen 50 und 70 Jahren, dass kein Brustkrebs vorliegt, beträgt ca. 99,2%.
Nimmt sie erstmals an einem Mammographiescreening teil und hat sie einen unauffälligen Befund, beträgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass kein Brustkrebs vorliegt, 99,8% (Tabelle 3). Es bestünde somit auch ohne Mammographiescreening wenig Grund zur Beunruhigung und nach dem Mammographiescreening kaum mehr Grund zur Beruhigung.
Beunruhigung durch Mammographiescreening erfahren jene Frauen, die sich wegen falsch-positiver Befunde weiteren Untersuchungen zu unterziehen
haben und jene Frauen, bei denen die (frühere) Diagnose zu keiner Verbesserung oder zu einer Verschlechterung der Lebensprognose führt.

*Falsch-positive und falsch-negative Befunde*
Zu einer informierten Entscheidung gehören auch Informationen zur Häufigkeit falsch-positiver und falsch-negativer Ergebnisse bei der Screeninguntersuchung [10]. 
Die Treffsicherheit der Mammographie als Screeningtest wird von den Frauen erheblich überschätzt.
In einer australischen Studie meinten mehr als 30% der Frauen, dass die Sensitivität höher wäre als 95%; 40% der Frauen forderten eine 100%ige Sensitivität der Mammographie, und 45% der Frauen würden finanzielle Kompensation für nicht erkannte Brustkrebsfälle fordern, auch ohne dass ein Verschulden des Untersuchers vorläge [2].
Aber auch Ärzte haben Probleme mit der Interpretation von Testergebnissen; 8090% der Ärzte sind nicht in der Lage abzuschätzen, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frau mit einem positiven Mammographiebefund tatsächlich Brustkrebs hat [11, 13, 14, 15]. 
Positive Testergebnisse von Mammographieuntersuchungen sind für viele Ärzte und Frauen gleichbedeutend mit der Diagnose Brustkrebs. 
Durch eine Mammographiescreeninguntersuchung kann lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Vorliegen (positiv prädiktiver Wert) bzw. Nichtvorliegen (negativ prädiktiver Wert) von Brustkrebs erhöht werden (Tabellen 3 und 4).
Die gegenseitige Bedingung falsch-positiver und falsch-negativer Ergebnisse wird oft nicht berücksichtigt. 
Generell gilt, je mehr Fälle von Brustkrebs durch das Screening tatsächlich erkannt werden (hohe Sensitivität), umso mehr falsch-positive Ergebnisse sind auch zu erwarten.
Ein Beispiel hierfür wären Daten aus den USA [19, 26]: 
in einer 1. Screeningrunde wurden von je 100 Brustkrebsfällen 90 erkannt (Sensitivität 90%). 
Von 100 gescreenten Frauen hatten etwa 10 einen verdächtigen (positiven) Befund, aber nur eine von je 10 Frauen mit positivem Befund hatte auch Brustkrebs.
Umgekehrt gilt, je weniger falschpositive Ergebnisse, umso mehr Brustkrebsfälle werden beim Screening übersehen (niedrige Sensitivität). 
Ein Beispiel hierfür ist das Vorgehen des holländischen Nijmegen-Screeningprogramms.
Hier erhalten nur 12 von je 100 Frauen ein positives Ergebnis und jede 2. dieser Frauen mit positivem Befund hat auch tatsächlich Brustkrebs
(positiv prädiktiver Wert 50%). 
Dadurch sinkt jedoch die Sensitivität des Screenings je nach Altersgruppe und Screeningintervall auf ca. 4080%; jeder 2.4. Brustkrebs wird nicht erkannt [31, 32]. 
Wie viele Frauen beim Screening einen positiven Befund haben, hängt somit entscheidend von der Definiton eines positiven Befundes ab.
Durch die zunehmende Anwendung der sog. Hormonersatztherapie in der Meno-/Postmenopause ist mit einer Abnahme der Sensitivität der Mammographie um durchschnittlich 20% absolut bei Hormonanwenderinnen im Vergleich zu Nichtanwenderinnen zu rechnen [18].
Für das Bremer Screeningprogramm, Frauen im Alter zwischen 50 und 69 Jahren, wurden kürzlich hypothetische Zahlen (Grenzwerte und Zielwerte)
zu falsch-positiven und falschnegativen Ergebnissen publiziert [17].
Beispiele für diese Zahlen zum sog. Prävalenzscreening (erstmalige Teilnahme am Screening) für ein Zweijahresscreeningintervall sind in Tabelle 3 zusammengefasst.
Demnach werden eine Sensitivität von 80% und eine Spezifität von 96% angenommen. 
Der positiv prädiktive Wert beträgt 12,6%, d. h. von 100 Frauen mit weiter abklärungsbedürftigem Mammographiebild haben ca. 13 tatsächlich
Brustkrebs. 
Der negativ prädiktive Wert beträgt 99,8%.
Für das Inzidenzscreening (folgende Screeningrunden) im Zweijahresrhythmus werden eine Sensitivität von 66% und eine Spezifität von 97% angenommen.
Der positiv prädiktive Wert beträgt dann 10,3% und der negativ prädiktive Wert 99,8% (Tabelle 4).
Schließlich sollte den Frauen eine Gegenüberstellung des möglichen Nutzens, fehlenden Nutzens, bzw. der Nebenwirkungen gegeben werden.
Matter-Walstra u. Hoffrage haben gezeigt, dass dies zu einer deutlich geringeren Bereitschaft führt, am Screening teilzunehmen,
als bei alleiniger Darstellung eines möglichen Nutzens [20]. Tabelle 5 zeigt eine solche Darstellung.
Die Gegenüberstellung zeigt auch eine Abschätzung der Anzahl von therapeutischen Eingriffen basierend auf bisher publizierten Daten aus randomisierten Studien [29]. 
Obwohl immer wieder behauptet wird, dass invasive Therapien durch Screening abnähmen, zeigen die wenigen publizierten Ergebnisse eine Zunahme an operativen Eingriffen, einschließlich von Mastektomien u nd von Strahlenbehandlungen [1, 29].

*Qualitätskontrolle von Mammographiescreeningzentren durch die Öffentlichkeit*
Die Qualität eines Zentrums kann am besten und einfachsten am Ergebnis beurteilt werden. 
Im Falle des Mammographiescreenings sind dies die Anteile von falsch-negativen und falsch-positiven Befunden.
Dazu muss jedes Zentrum für sich in bestimmten Abständen repräsentative Stichproben von untersuchten Frauen evaluieren. 
Jedes Zentrum, das Mammographiescreeninguntersuchungen durchführt,müsste folgende Fragen beantworten können:
◗ wie viele von 100 Frauen mit Brustkrebs haben einen positiven Befund?
◗ wie viele von 1000 Frauen ohne Brustkrebs haben einen normalen Befund?
Bereits bei Untersuchung der Frauen könnte hierzu deren Einverständnis zu einer späteren Kontaktaufahme, z. B. nach einem Jahr, eingeholt werden.
Nach 12Monaten wäre lediglich festzustellen, ob eine Brustkrebsdiagnose gestellt wurde oder nicht.
Derartige ergebnisorientierte Erhebungen sind auch in Deutschland ohne Schwierigkeiten machbar und in verschiedenen Bereichen der klinischen Medizin Standard [4]. 

*Die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Zentren müssen den Frauen öffentlich zugängig gemacht werden.*
Eine Beurteilung der Qualität lediglich durch Abgleich der zu erwartenden positiven Ergebnisse in einzelnen Mammographiebefundungsserien
(z. B. bei Befundung von 100 Bildern sind 5 positive Ergebnisse zu erwarten) ist wegen der niedrigen Prävalenz von Brustkrebs nicht möglich [3].

*Zusammenfassend muss festgestellt werden, dass es eine ethische Verpflichtung gibt, den Frauen, die zum Screening eingeladen werden sollen, eine umfassende und objektive Information als Grundlage für eine informierte Entscheidung anzubieten.* 
*Diese muss die genannten Aspekte der Ergebnisdarstellung in natürlichen Häufigkeiten, der Unsicherheiten und Kontroversen zur Wirksamkeit des Screenings, des zu erwartenden fehlenden Nutzens sowie der unerwünschten Wirkungen beinhalten.*
*Dies gilt gleichermaßen für die vorgeschlagenen Behandlungen im Falle einer Brustkrebsdiagnose im Rahmen des Screeningprogramms*."

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Winfried,

ich denke der Zusammenhang wurde nicht gewahrt durch das Nichterwähnen dieses Kommentars von Prof. Becker -

"Der PSA-Test ist ein aussichtsreicher Kandidat für einen Früherkennungstest bei Prostatakrebs"


Unabhängig von gewahrtem oder nicht gewahrtem Zusammenhang, schreibt Prof. Becker, das Ziel sekundärer Prävention sei zumindest durch frühzeitiges Erkennen früher Entwicklungsstadien des Tumors, den Tod durch PCa zu vermeiden. Damit liegt er natürlich richtig und schließ doch das Unrichtige daraus, indem er das PSA screening als Überdiagnosis mit mehr unagenehmen als für den Mann positiven Wirkungen beurteilt.

Hier hat der Epidemologe, Prof. Becker, Informationslücken, insofern als er die Existenz der individuellen, multimodalen PCa Therapien negiert. Ihm zugute halten muß man, daß sein Bericht zwei Jahre alt ist und er die Entwicklungen in der PCa Therapie nicht absehen konnte. Aber Du, Winfried, hast diese Information und hättest entsprechend dazu schreiben können, im Bemühen um eine objektive Berichterstattung. Aber nicht nur die Innsbrucker Mediziner und die Gruppe um Prof. Labrie stimmen nicht mit Prof. Becker in seiner Wertung des PSA screenings überein. Nein auch Dr. Catalon hat eine dezidiert andere Wertung des PSA screenings. Hierzu dieser Bericht von Dr. Catalona aus diesem Monat - 

"Das Ziel des PCa screening ist es heilbare Krebse zu lokalisieren, unnötige Biopsien und Überdiagnose zu vermeiden. Die PSA Zeit begann ungefähr 1991, als 20% aller diagnostizierten PCa Fälle bereits Fernmetastasen hatten. In 2002 waren das nur noch 5%, eine 75%ige Verringerung. Die Fünfjahres Überlebensrate für lokalen oder regionalen PCa ist 100%, gegenüber 35% für PCa mit Fernmetastasen. Die relative Fünfjahre Überlebensrate vergrößerte sich von 75 auf 99% - die größte Verbesserung für jede Krebsart. Die US PCa Sterblichkeitsrate reduzierte sich von 40 pro 100.000 in 1995 auf 30 in 2001, mehr als 25% und reduziert sich weiter um 4% per annum.. Neuere epidemologische Studien in Nordamerika wiesen nach, daß Männer die Metastasen hatten oder an PCa verstarben eine geringere PSA screening Häufigkeit hatten. Selbige Daten wurden von der WHO berichtet - PCa Sterberaten verringerten sich überall wo PSA screening umfänglich genutzt wird und die Sterberaten stiegen überall dort wo PSA screening selten genutzt wird". 

Der Rest des Berichtes von Dr. Catalona zur Eigenübersetzung weiter unten.


Günter Feick 

"In Austria, the mortality rates are 55% lower in Tyrol (widespread screening) than in the rest of Austria, the mortality rates are 55% lower in Tyrol (widespread screening) than in the rest of Austria *.* The decrease in the United Kingdome, where PSA screening has not been widely practiced, is due to the change in software to attribute cause of death. Autopsy data show that > 35% of men over age 50 have microscopic PC, and in the PC Prevention Trial, cancer was detected on needle biopsy in 15% of men with PSA levels <4 ng/ml and a benign DRE. Critics of screening cite these studies as suggesting that PSA screening leads to the unnecessary diagnosis and treatment of cancer that may never have become clinically apparent. Yet most autopsy cancers remain undetected, despite widespread and often serial screening (life-time clinical cancer detection rate is 17% in the US)

----------


## WinfriedW

Lieber Günter Feick,

ich habe ja nichts dagegen, dass wir aus diesem Thread eine Debatte über den Sinn oder Unsinn von PSA-Screenings machen, aber das ursprüngliche Thema war es nicht.

Die Praxis ist heute eine andere. Da werden, von den Pharmaunternehmen gesponsert  Männergesundheitstage ausgerufen und die Selbsthilfeorganisationen mit ins Boot geholt.

Der PSA-Test ist normalerweise eine IGEL-Leistung beim Urologen. Beispielsweise beim Nürnberger oder Bamberger Männergesundheitstag wird der PSA-Test verschenkt. Dies führt auf jeden Fall dazu, dass sich die Praxen der Urologen füllen und die Gewinne der Pharmaunternehmen steigen. Da gibt es ganz eindeutig Geschäftsinteressen.

Bei der großen Mehrheit dieser so zum Urologen gelangenden Männer,  werden maligne Veränderungen identifiziert, die ansonsten niemals klinisch manifest geworden wären. Das heißt, sie wären niemals aufgrund einer klinischen Diagnose als inzidenter Krebsfall gezählt worden. Genau genommen müsste man ganz vielen dieser Männer sagen, dass für sie eine Watchful Waiting-Strategie das einzig Richtige ist. Das Dilemma ist, dass die Urologen selbst nicht wissen, welcher Patient einer Behandlung bedarf. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass der Patient die Nerven für eine Watchful Waiting-Strategie mitbringen muss. Was wir außerdem wissen ist, dass > 50% aller über 50-jährigen Männer maligne Veränderungen der Prostata in sich tragen. Wir können diese unmöglich alle einer Behandlung zuführen!

In dieser Situation wäre es wichtig, dass der (Referenz-) Pathologe diejenigen Fälle herausfindet, die keiner Behandlung bedürfen und das ist vermutlich die große Mehrheit. Nach *Ralfs* obigem Beitrag habe ich persönlich den umgekehrten Eindruck gewonnen, dass nämlich Männern, denen ursprünglich eine relativ harmlose maligne Veränderung nachgewiesen wurde, erst durch den Referenzpathologen in aggressive Therapien getrieben werden. Das ist schon eine brisante Mischung, finde ich. Jedenfalls ist es wohl in der Regel nicht so, dass der (Referenz-) Pathologe Entwarnung gibt.




> ... Die Fünfjahres Überlebensrate für lokalen oder regionalen PCa ist 100%, gegenüber 35% für PCa mit Fernmetastasen.


Lieber Günter, ich will mir da kein Urteil erlauben. Natürlich überlege ich mir auch, wie es denn gewesen wäre, wenn mein Karzinom 5 oder 10 Jahre früher diagnostiziert worden wäre. Es ist für mich aber ein schwacher Trost, dass dann die Fünfjahres Überlebensrate 100% gewesen wäre. 

WW

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Winfried !

Du vergißt bei Deiner Argumentation, daß es im Op-Bereich 70-80 % der Patienten bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung schaffen, für immer geheilt zu sein. Nicht nur für fünf Jahre. Das gleiche gilt für Brachy-Bestrahlungen. Nur ist man hier erst auf 8 Jahre positiver Erfahrungszeit. Aus meiner Sicht sollte jeder ab 45 Jahren vom Staat über den PSA-Test informiert werden. Dann kann jeder selber entscheiden was er macht.
Vielleicht wäre es unsere Aufgabe hier im Forum die "Neuankömmlinge" durch eine eine große Anzahl von Test´s zu schleusen und dann eine oder auch keine Therapie zu empfehlen.
Zur Zeit empfiehlt jeder was Er persönlich für richtig hält. In der Regel sind die "Neuen" dann ganz schön durcheinander.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Bernhard.

Das ist ja das Problem. Aber wie soll man es lösen?

Jeder Krebs ist anders Eheisst es. Es wäre super wenn einer den Schlüssel finden würde das Ungeheuer aus unseren Körper zu entfernen.

Welche positiven Erkenntnisse erlangen Neulinge indem man sie durch einen Test schleust und wie stellst Du Dir das vor?

Bin an Deiner Idee sehr interessiert, weil ich auch noch nicht weiss was richtig oder falsch ist hinsichtlich einer Therapie.

----------


## Holger

> Ich füttere keinen Troll.


und trotzdem geschehen...

Für alle Interessierten:
_Im Internet werden jene Menschen als Troll bezeichnet, die Beiträge verschicken, mit denen sie erkennbar provozieren wollen, ohne einen wirklichen Beitrag zur Diskussion zu leisten. Die Beiträge selbst werden meist als Troll, Troll-Post oder Troll-Posting bezeichnet._

Wobei sich darüber streiten lässt, ob die Bezeichnung als Troll wiederum provozierend ist.

Weitere Infos:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Netzkultur%29

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Wobei sich darüber streiten lässt, ob die Bezeichnung als Troll wiederum provozierend ist.


So ist es! 
Ich finde diese Bezeichnung in diesem Fall völlig unpassend und zu Unrecht provozierend!
Die nutzlose Diskussion über ein PSA-Screening wurde nicht von Winfried alleine angezettelt und es ist legitim, darüber geteilter Meinung zu sein.

Beste Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried !
> 
> Du vergißt bei Deiner Argumentation, daß es im Op-Bereich 70-80 % der Patienten bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung schaffen, für immer geheilt sein. Nicht nur für fünf Jahre. Das gleiche gilt für Brachy-Bestrahlungen. ....


Das Problem, das ich sehe ist, dass jeder zweite Mann über 50 ein latentes PK in sich trägt. Bei den über 80-jährigen sind es sogar bis zu 80%.

Wenn wir diese im Rahmen von Vorsorgeuntersuchungen alle dingfest machen würden, dann könnten wir mehr als jeden zweiten Mann über 50 einer aggressiven Therapie zuführen. Bestenfalls hätten wir dann in Deutschland 11.000 PK-Tote weniger. Andererseits hätten wir 10-Millionen PK-Krankte mehr. Für diese 10-Millionen ist es ein schwacher Trost, dass es 70-80% der Patienten bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung schaffen, für immer geheilt zu sein. Es ist für sie deshalb ein schwacher Trost, weil sie ohne die Vorsorgeuntersuchung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht erkrankt wären. Was man außerdem wissen muss ist, dass viele PK-Tote in sehr fortgeschrittenem Alter sind.

Wir beobachten, dass sich die Zahl der Neuerkrankungen an PK in Deutschland seit 1990 bis heute auf zuletzt 48.000 glatt verdoppelt hat. Nach allem was ich weiß, führen Experten dies zurück auf die breite Einführung von PSA-Tests. So können wir nicht weiter machen. Wir müssen es schaffen, diejenigen zu identifizieren, die tatsächlich einer Therapie bedürfen. Das gelingt ganz sicher nicht durch einen einfachen PSA-Test im Rahmen von Männergesundheitstagen. Die PSAVZ hat da vielleicht mehr Aussagekraft. 

Bei hohem Gleason Score ist auch bei frühzeitiger Erkennung die Prognose nicht wirklich gut. Das werden vermutlich die 20% sein, die es trotz frühzeitiger Erkennung nicht schaffen, für immer geheilt zu werden.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mit einer Frau aus Tirol Kontakt, die mir berichtete, dass in Tirol PK z.Zt. ein ganz großes Problem sei und sie viele Neuerkrankte kennen würde. Kann es sein, dass dies mit dem dortigen Screenig-Programm zusammenhängt?

Eine andere spannende Frage ist, warum in manchen Regionen dieser Welt PK gar kein Thema ist. Hier wird immer wieder die Ernährung angeführt. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich nach den gängigen Vorstellungen in meinem ganzen Leben nicht wirklich ungesund ernährt. Natürlich ernährt sich der durchschnittliche Asiat, Eskimo oder Kreter noch mal anders als ich.

Vielleicht sollten wir allen Männern Selen empfehlen und würden damit mehr erreichen als mit umfassenden Untersuchungsprogrammen. Aber auch diese Frage ist nicht geklärt.

WW

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Das Problem, das ich sehe ist, dass jeder zweite Mann über 50 ein latentes PK in sich trägt. Bei den über 80-jährigen sind es sogar bis zu 80%.
> 
> Eine andere spannende Frage ist, warum in manchen Regionen dieser Welt PK gar kein Thema ist. Hier wird immer wieder die Ernährung angeführt. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich nach den gängigen Vorstellungen in meinem ganzen Leben nicht wirklich ungesund ernährt. Natürlich ernährt sich der durchschnittliche Asiat, Eskimo oder Kreter noch mal anders als ich.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir allen Männern Selen empfehlen und würden damit mehr erreichen als mit umfassenden Untersuchungsprogrammen. Aber auch diese Frage ist nicht geklärt.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

vielleicht liegt es einfach an den Genen - "Etwa 19 Prozent aller Menschen europäischer Herkunft tragen eine Genvariante auf dem Chromosom 8, die bei Männern das Risiko eines Prostatakarzinoms um 60 Prozent erhöht und für 8 Prozent aller Erkrankungsfälle verantwortlich sein könnte." http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/ne...suche&id=24110

Zumindes könnte diese genetische Variante eine Antwort auf die Frage sein, warum in manchen Regionen der Erde PK häufiger als anderswo vorkommt.

Zum Thema Früherkennung wird eingeräumt:
"Die Firma deCode genetics kündigte die Entwicklung eines Gentests an. Die Bedeutung zur Früherkennung dürfte gering sein. 
*Möglicherweise zeigt ein positives Ergebnis jedoch eine besonders aggressive Variante des Tumors an.* 
Dies wäre beim Prostatakarzinom von besonderer Bedeutung, da bei dem im Allgemeinen sehr langsam wachsenden Tumor die Indikationsstellung zur Operation häufig schwer fällt."


Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## cligensa

Hallo WinfriedW,
wie so oft, liegst Du mit Deinen Vermutungen wieder mal völlig falsch.
Den Inhalt der oben angegebene Broschüre habe ich mit Prof. Ebert zusammen "ausgehandelt". Wir hätten gern noch den ein oder anderen kritischen Aspekt reingebracht, mussten aber einen Kompromiß finden, damit diese Broschüre von den meisten Urologen akzeptiert werden konnte, so dass sie in deren Praxen für die Patienten, die wir erreichen wollen, ausgelegt wird. Alles andere wäre ineffizient. Die Broschüre wurde übrigens von AstraZeneca und nicht von der EuromedClinic gesponsored. Außer von AstraZeneca erhalten wir für diese und andere ausschließlich gemeinnützige Zwecke, z.B. unsere halbjährlichen Zusammenkünfte der Selbsthilfegruppenlleiter und nicht zuletzt für die Unterhaltung dieses Forums, in dem Du Dich wieder mal so schäbig äußerst, auch Sponsorengelder von Takeda, Novartis, Sanofi-Aventis, Bayer Healthcare und noch einigen anderen Pharmafirmen, die bei einigen Produkten auch als Mitbewerber untereinander auftreten. Welcher Firma sollten wir uns denn da verpflichtet fühlen? Von Prof. Bonkhoff haben wir noch nie einen Cent erhalten, wie auch von der EuromedClinik nicht. Unsere Basiskosten werden durch die ebenso mit strengen Auflagen zur Gemeinnützigkeit belegten Zuwendungen der Deutschen Krebshilfe abgedeckt, die ausdrücklich vorsehen, dass alle Gelder für die gemeinnützigen Zwecke zeitnah verwendet werden müssen. Wir dürfen nach den Auflagen des Finanzamtes weder Gewinne, noch nicht mal Rücklagen bilden. 

Wir erhalten nach den Regeln der Transparancy International in aller Offenheit die Sponsorengelder, sie beruhen in den meisten Fällen auf Verträgen, die eindeutig die Pflichten und Rechte beider Seiten klar legen. Wir sind keiner Firma oder Person hinsichtlich irgendwelcher wirtschaftlicher Interessen verpflichtet. 

Obwohl Du davon überhaupt keine Kenntisse hast und offensichtlich davon nichts verstehst, vergleichst Du uns mit dem ADAC und weist darauf hin, dass der Gewinne macht.

Es scheint, dass Du Spaß daran hast, durch Lügen und aus den Fingern gesogene Vermutungen unsere ehrenamtliche Arbeit in den Dreck zu ziehen. Deine egozentrische Eingeschränktheit und Respektlosigkeit vor einer Leistung anderer wie auch vor der Persönlichkeit anderer Menschen hast Du ja bereits mehrfach in diesem Forum u.a. durch aggressive Wortwahl belegt. Warum sollen wir Dir eigentlich weiterhin das Forum für Deine Machenschaften zur Verfügung stellen? 
Grüße
Christian

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Christian,

du verschärfst hier, indem du persönliche Angriffe gegen mich fährst, die Diskussion ganz schön, obwohl Euch m. E. nichts Besseres passieren kann, als dass man darüber offen diskutiert. Du scheinst diesbezüglich ganz anderer Meinung zu sein. Das muss und will ich akzeptieren.

Als konstruktiven Diskussionsbeitrag biete ich dir diesen *Link* an. 

WW

----------


## Holger

Die BPS-Position zu diesem Thema:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/exte...pflichtung.pdf

vgh

----------


## RalfDm

> Als konstruktiven Diskussionsbeitrag biete ich dir diesen *Link* an.


Und was soll der Link? Willst Du damit abermals unterstellen, dass der BPS käuflich sei und Prof. Bonkhoff als Zweitgutachter empfehle, weil er von ihm gesponsert würde?




> Meine Vermutung ist, dass Prof. Bonkhoff in der einen oder anderen Weise ebenfalls zum Sponsorenkreis des BPS gehört.


Du solltest keine Vermutungen in den öffentlichen Raum stellen, für die Du keinerlei Beleg hast.

Ralf

----------


## WinfriedW

> Willst Du damit abermals unterstellen, dass der BPS käuflich sei und Prof. Bonkhoff als Zweitgutachter empfehle, weil er von ihm gesponsert würde?


Ich habe dir bzw. euch überhaupt nichts unterstellt. Das ist deine persönliche Interpretation! Es ist aber unbestreitbar so, dass die Pharmaindustrie ihre ureigensten Interessen vertritt, wenn sie die Selbsthilfeorganisationen unterstützt. Mit dem Link wollte ich Zeigen, dass dieser Umstand nicht nur mir, sondern anderen vor mir aufgefallen ist. Wenn's Euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist, dann fände ich dies eher problematisch.

Beispielsweise ist Werbung für verschreibungspflichtige Arzneimittel in der Öffentlichkeit stark eingeschränkt bzw. auf Fachkreise beschränkt. Wenn ich recht informiert bin, ist es nach der ärztlichen Berufsordnung dem Arzt nicht erlaubt, öffentlich Werbung zu betreiben. Die Berufsordnung scheint bei Prof. Bonkhoff nicht zu greifen. Ich jedenfalls war merkwürdig berührt, als ich auf meinem Bildschirm neben der Broschüre des *BPS* mit Herrn Prof. Ebert und dem Hinweis auf die EuromedClinc im Impressum, die Anzeige von *Prof. Bonkhoff* fand. Da dachte ich bei mir: Da beackert einer einen *Wachstumsmarkt*, wobei ich übrigens den Eindruck habe, dass Bonkhoff seine Anzeige zurück genommen hat. Vielleicht ist es aber auch eine Wahrnehmungsstörung, jedenfalls habe ich sie jetzt nicht mehr auf meinem Bildschirm.

Dass das Eine mit dem Andern nichts zu tun hat, habt ihr nun klar gestellt. Das finde ich Prima. Was mich etwas stört, ist der aggressive Unterton. 

Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir zum wiederholten Male *dieses* ein: 


> ... Für einen Laien ist schwer erkennbar, ob eine Therapie- oder Medikamenten-Empfehlung, auf die er im Netz stößt, sachlich begründet ist. Oder ob es sich um Produktwerbung handelt, die unter dem Deckmantel fachlicher Beiträge daherkommt. ...


Vielleicht ist es auch einfach so, dass ich zu wenig *Respekt vor Menschen und Institutionen* habe, wie es Günter Feick *hier* formulierte. Ich werde darüber nachdenken. Beinahe hätte ich geschrieben Asche auf mein Haupt, aber das ist mir ja hier verboten.

Gruß Winfried

----------

